# Backup pc/folders



## shiraz (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello,

I use Robocopy to make a mirror of my internal drives to an external one.
Now I have a corrupt DNG file.
For some reason, my external drives also have a corrupt dng photo.

So my question is, which software do you use to incremental backup your drives to an (external) disk?

Extra question: 
Is there any software that can repair the dng? I can open it in Photoshop, so nog data lost.
I can event develop it in LR.
So it is strange that the message corrupt dng apears.

thanks!


----------



## Wernfried (Jan 10, 2019)

I assume every software which is called "backup program" is capable to run incremental backups.

Personally I use Acronis True Image. I also tried AOMEI Backupper which provides less functions but works also.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Jan 11, 2019)

I use SyncBack Free for all my multimedia files (Photos, Vidéos, Music...).
For all the other stuff, I use Yosemite Backup.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 11, 2019)

If your original DNG file is corrupt, then RoboCopy (which is a copy/mirror app not a Backup app) has copied the bad DNG over the previous RoboCopy of the DNG.   If you have no other copies of that DNG and the original RAW file from the camera is destroyed, then you are probably out of luck.    If you have a valid Preview file of that image, you can probably extract a JPEG from the preview so that all is not lost. 

I use TimeMachine (Mac) for all of my master backups and Acronis as a secondary backup.


----------



## GaryG (Jan 15, 2019)

Like Philippe, I use SyncBackFree for my photos, music collections, and videos, which all exist on external HDs.  I use Acronis True Image to backup my PCs locally.   For offsite backup I use a combination of CrashPlan for Small Business(Photos) and Backblaze(wife's PC).  I'm trying to decide what to use for offsite backup for everything in order to only use one company.


----------

